# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Melatonin withdrawal increases lucidity.

## LucidPirate

I've been taking moderate sized doses of melatonin for a few months now. 

Here is something I posted in another thread:





> 5mg: More comfortable sleep. No changes in dreams.
> 10mg: Good Sleep. More vivid dreams. Dream characters are more hostile.
> 15mg: Fantastic sleep. Less vivid dreams but greater intensity. Dream characters are very violent and will often attack if disturbed.
> 20mg: Heavy sleep. Slept for 45 minutes longer than usual. Vivid dreams (about the 10mg level). No lucidity whatsoever. Reguar dream signs are ineffective. Dream characters are not violent at all.
> 25mg: Heavy Sleep. No lucidity. Little to no dreaming.



For the past few weeks I have noticed that I've become desensitized to the effects of melatonin. Where I was taking 20-25mg of melatonin per night, I am now taking 5mg maybe once a week, usually not even that.

I first noticed the effects of melatonin withdrawal when I stopped taking melatonin for a couple of days. The first night that I didn't take it I had a lucid dream that lasted around 15 minutes in dream time. Last night I hadn't taken any melatonin for a few days and I had 2 lucid dreams that lasted around 1 minute each, and another where I tried to phase into the dream but didn't quite make it in.

I'm not sure if it was the melatonin or if it was just a coincidence that I had the LD's. What do you think?

----------


## Thena

Melatonin is one of those things that may suppress REM sleep. When the melatonin in your system wears off, you get a rebound in REM sleep that might make dreams more vivid. In one case, I had a family member who took melatonin on his doctor's recommendation during a stressful period. He actually woke up screaming from the nightmares he had when REM sleep resumed and refused to use it ever again.

----------


## LucidPirate

Just an update: Melatonin withdrawal definitely has positive effects on LD'ing. Over the past week, I've had 5 LD's, 6 or 7 false awakenings, 10+ near successful WILD/phasing attempts, and the rest of my dreams are those crazy/fun/entertaining dreams. In one, I was flying a small airplane through a volcano lol...

But could anyone else that is using melatonin in moderate dosages try this? All you have to do is stop taking it for about a week. Just post here a few times during the time and let me know your results!  :wink2: 

On a side note,



> In one case, I had a family member who took melatonin on his doctor's recommendation during a stressful period. He actually woke up screaming from the nightmares he had when REM sleep resumed and refused to use it ever again.



I'm actually prescribed/suggested to take 5mg+ per night from my doctor for sleep trouble. I've never had any problems like this, but maybe your family member just had a bad side effect. Hate it for him, because it worked great for me for a while. Possibly the stress combined with the melatonin caused the side effect?  :Sad:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I have success taking a small amount of melatonin when I first go to sleep.  Then, later in the night, after my WBTB, I have more vivid dreams.  I've always assumed the REM rebound helps me during WILD.  It feels like I enter a dream more  quickly, but it may just be my imagination.

----------

